# Some Sweet Jungles



## saltuarius (Jan 28, 2011)

During a recent trip up north i managed to come across quite a few jungles! Here are 2 of the best i have seen in over 8 years of regularly monitoring these areas. Note i have not included the localities for a reason. Enjoy and there are more to come.....


----------



## stephen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thats mad l wouldnt add where u saw em either as 2 many ppl would b up there tryin 2 catch em.


----------



## CamdeJong (Jan 28, 2011)

That first one leaves most bred-to-perfection snakes for dead!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 28, 2011)

Top stuff mate!


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jan 28, 2011)

hot, good find. 

Good to see some people holding a high regard for seeing them in the bush, better still, those people leaving them there.......


----------



## krusty (Jan 29, 2011)

very very nice,it is always great to find nice looking wild snakes.


----------



## chewbacca (Jan 29, 2011)

True wild animals will always be greater. 

Ps; IMO


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 29, 2011)

Stunning looking jungles .


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 13, 2011)

GORGEOUS! i cant believe the colour of that 1st one!!!

and @ chewbacca i was just trying to sweep your signature off my screen!! hahaha.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 13, 2011)

People can morph and hybridise til they're blue in the face, but they'll never get snakes that good looking. Beautiful.


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 13, 2011)

that first snake is sensational
what a wonderful experience to see them in the wild !!


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic colours and markings on the first one! i like the second one too... Why aren't there many that look like that in captivity?


----------



## norwich (Feb 13, 2011)

fantastic looking jungles there mate


----------



## Kellcat (Mar 6, 2011)

They are both gorgeous but that first one is spectacular. Great find!


----------



## thals (Mar 6, 2011)

That first one is quite remarkable to say the least! Beautiful finds!!


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

That first Jungle is amazing looking. I would take that over any hybrid snake. Great finds.


----------

